# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Teacher, likes to analyze grades

## Miksta

Hi,
I am a math teacher.
I analyze my students' grades regularly, and Excel is the best way for me to do it.
One idea I have for a course's Progress Reports:

In one spreadsheet file: I have a single page spreadsheet each week, say 20 students in rows, and about a dozen columns with grades.
In a spreadsheet files for each student: I have a single page spreadsheet each week, which fills with data from appropriate student and week and appropriate grades. Then I crunch numbers and show a graph on each of these studnet progress pages, showing completion progress.

Miksta.

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 



If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

